# Online survey - Please click (in Hungarian)



## Dovaggu

Dear all,

I am making an online survey in different languages. The participants  need to click the button "Submit" after they finish the survey.
I need to translate into Hungarian the sentence: *Please click "Submit" when you are finished*.
What would be the most appropriate translation? (Note: The word "Submit" is to remain in English).

Thank you very much.

Best regard


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Dovaggu and welcome to our forum

It could be: Amikor befejezte, kattintson a *Submit* gombra!


----------



## Dovaggu

Dear Zsanna,

Köszönöm!


----------



## franknagy

You ought to translate the label of the *Submit* button, too:
*"Nyugtáz"*.
That is:


> Amikor befejezte, kattintson az *Elküld* gombra!


----------

